# Barnett pro Diablo



## Dannyparker (Oct 29, 2013)

Does any one know if thise cand bring down small game with marbles ? Im getting it for Xmas


----------



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

Any slingshot will do. The question is if YOU have the skills to do it.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Dannyparker said:


> Does any one know if thise cand bring down small game with marbles ? Im getting it for Xmas


Whether or not it takes small game is up to you.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

I would NOT use marbles. Those are decent tubes, use some heavy steel or lead balls. Or even better, large rocks. 

But trust me, Thinking about taking game with a Slingshot and actually doing it are WAAAAY different things buddy.


----------



## Dannyparker (Oct 29, 2013)

I know ive took game


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Yeah, those tubes will work well with heavier ammo. my buddy uses pretty big rocks with his black widow. happy hunting


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

This will definetly take some game if you can get hold of some 30mm marbles.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

if you can't find lead or steel shot,try hex nuts they pack a wallop :wave:


----------



## hunter boy (Oct 4, 2014)

i dont know i am still practicing with the barnett cobra


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

Marbles will take squirrel, so yes, a bird has no chance.


----------

